# The quietest air pump ever.



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been looking for a quiet air pump for long long time, until I found this. I want to share my experience on this quietest air pump I have ever used. I have been using this air pump for 6 months. very very very quiet, I cannot even hear it unless I put my ear beside it. The only problem is it might be not powerful enough to run in big aquarium, but still I am very satisfied with it.

This brand has 2 models, 1 output & 2 output versions. The 1 output version is on sale on amazon.ca now, and I bought another 3 this time.

https://www.amazon.ca/COLLAR-aPUMP-Silent-Aquarium-26-Gallons/dp/B00J7X5VZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1488908506&sr=8-1&keywords=collar+air+pump

Update: Amazon changed the on sale price, not very attractive now. was $13 when I first started this post.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great find. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I had one of these (brand name) that I bought from JL Aquatics and I agree that's it's very small and super quiet. But don't expect a huge air output.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Also . . . the listing shows a suction cup to mount the pump on the (out)side of the aquarium.

Just wondering : Is the natural vibration along the glass surface any kind of problem/issue as far as the fish inside the tank are concerned?


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

Seems like a good deal.. in for 2. My current air pump is soo noisy. Thank you!


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

You can put the air pump anywhere you want, no need to suck it on the glass, but honestly, I cannot even feel the vibration.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Cammyle said:


> Seems like a good deal.. in for 2. My current air pump is soo noisy. Thank you!


you are welcome


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

My review is the same as above ... extremely quiet. Bought mine from AngelFins ... they also have good reviews. However on larger tanks I didn't find it put out a great airflow so I replaced with Eheim 400 which I have had a way better flow from on tanks 60 G / 190 L and higher.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

We were carrying these at our store under a brand name until they were pulled from shelves due to not being CSA approved. They are great!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks, Cammyle, for the input regarding my question.


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

Cammywf not me lol


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

Rcd them today.. they are very very quiet. The only problem is that the power cord is too short


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I started seeing these a while back. I'm sure they're quiet, but they have no power, not enough to run a sponge filter. And that's the only reason I need an air pump. I bought a fluval q2 to run a few of my tanks and it wasn't long before it got loud. This could be useful in a nano tank though.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i have an eheim air pump. super quiet and is strong. it also comes with an eheim diffuser


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

imtrippedup said:


> i have an eheim air pump. super quiet and is strong. it also comes with an eheim diffuser


Which model of it? or, All eheim air pump are quiet?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Oops. Sorry . . . I got my "Camms" mixed up.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

cammywf said:


> Which model of it? or, All eheim air pump are quiet?


http://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-goods...rium-air-pumps/eheim-silent-air-pump-100.html

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

